# Towing With Yukon



## mustang (Jul 9, 2010)

hey we are about to purchase a outback 300bh this will be our first experience with a travel trailer. weight of trailer 6675 with capacity of 1525 =8200 pounds.
we have a yukon xl 2500. I am a little concerned of the safety while pulling a trailer. our yukon manual states it can tow 10000 # I also read that if your vehicle is loaded that you should subtarct 1500-2500 pounds from you towing capacity.

should i be concerned or is my family going to be safe pulling this unit.
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I think if you're careful, you can have safe and manageable tow experience. It sounds like even if your trailer is loaded, you'll have a comfortable amount below your max towing weight (what year is your Yukon?) . The hitch weight specs out at around 700 pounds (it may be more though), so that will need to be counted against the GVWR of your Yukon. I'm guessing you'll have a 1000 pounds or more that you can use for people and cargo inside your Yukon. So... running the numbers at this high level...it seems like you're within... maybe close to the limits of your cargo. If you bring along 4 250 pound boys... you may have no room for extra "stuff" in the yukon though.

Being within the ratings is one thing...being safe is another. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control is vital, and worth every penny you can spend on it. That will go a long way to making the handling fell secure.

Get your rig weighed so you can see where you're at.

Are there better tow vehicles.... SURE! Are there worse tow vehicles?? Even MORE SURE! Expect 7-9 mpg though... and don't try to win any races.


----------



## mustang (Jul 9, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I think if you're careful, you can have safe and manageable tow experience. It sounds like even if your trailer is loaded, you'll have a comfortable amount below your max towing weight (what year is your Yukon?) . The hitch weight specs out at around 700 pounds (it may be more though), so that will need to be counted against the GVWR of your Yukon. I'm guessing you'll have a 1000 pounds or more that you can use for people and cargo inside your Yukon. So... running the numbers at this high level...it seems like you're within... maybe close to the limits of your cargo. If you bring along 4 250 pound boys... you may have no room for extra "stuff" in the yukon though.
> 
> Being within the ratings is one thing...being safe is another. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control is vital, and worth every penny you can spend on it. That will go a long way to making the handling fell secure.
> 
> ...


Thanks! we have an 2001 yukon


----------



## mustang (Jul 9, 2010)

mustang said:


> I think if you're careful, you can have safe and manageable tow experience. It sounds like even if your trailer is loaded, you'll have a comfortable amount below your max towing weight (what year is your Yukon?) . The hitch weight specs out at around 700 pounds (it may be more though), so that will need to be counted against the GVWR of your Yukon. I'm guessing you'll have a 1000 pounds or more that you can use for people and cargo inside your Yukon. So... running the numbers at this high level...it seems like you're within... maybe close to the limits of your cargo. If you bring along 4 250 pound boys... you may have no room for extra "stuff" in the yukon though.
> 
> Being within the ratings is one thing...being safe is another. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control is vital, and worth every penny you can spend on it. That will go a long way to making the handling fell secure.
> 
> ...


Thanks! we have an 2001 yukon
[/quote]
Any opinions as to would we be better off towing something smaller. would our gas mileage be better would it be easier to tow something shorter and lighter would it be safer with a TT that is smaller?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

We towed our 25RSS with our Yukon XL for a little over 2 years. Wouldn't do it again unless I absolutely had too. Even with the Hensley Arrow, we experienced being blown all over the road by the big rigs---no sway, just being buffetted about. I can't imagine what it would be like with another 5 feet of trailer behind me.

If you want to reduce your level of stress while towing, I recommend you do one of two things: reduce the size of your camper or increase the size of your tow vehicle. I opted for the bigger tow vehicle and the difference is like night and day. We now have WAY more power (you'll find the Yukon lacking, even with the 5.3 engine and the 3.73 gears), a rock solid frame, greater wheel base,and no sway or feeling of being buffetted about by the big rigs. I really enjoy towing with that truck...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

mustang said:


> I think if you're careful, you can have safe and manageable tow experience. It sounds like even if your trailer is loaded, you'll have a comfortable amount below your max towing weight (what year is your Yukon?) . The hitch weight specs out at around 700 pounds (it may be more though), so that will need to be counted against the GVWR of your Yukon. I'm guessing you'll have a 1000 pounds or more that you can use for people and cargo inside your Yukon. So... running the numbers at this high level...it seems like you're within... maybe close to the limits of your cargo. If you bring along 4 250 pound boys... you may have no room for extra "stuff" in the yukon though.
> 
> Being within the ratings is one thing...being safe is another. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control is vital, and worth every penny you can spend on it. That will go a long way to making the handling fell secure.
> 
> ...


Thanks! we have an 2001 yukon
[/quote]
Any opinions as to would we be better off towing something smaller. would our gas mileage be better would it be easier to tow something shorter and lighter would it be safer with a TT that is smaller?
[/quote]

Gas mileage wont change. Its all the air you are pushing which kills mpg's. Yeah a smaller TT would obviously be better but I think you are within specs and could make do. If it was a 1500 I'd say no but you mentioned 2500, is it a 6.0 or a 8.1? I pulled the same trailer with a 1500 Silverado and a 5.3 so I guess you'd be better off than I was.


----------



## mustang (Jul 9, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I think if you're careful, you can have safe and manageable tow experience. It sounds like even if your trailer is loaded, you'll have a comfortable amount below your max towing weight (what year is your Yukon?) . The hitch weight specs out at around 700 pounds (it may be more though), so that will need to be counted against the GVWR of your Yukon. I'm guessing you'll have a 1000 pounds or more that you can use for people and cargo inside your Yukon. So... running the numbers at this high level...it seems like you're within... maybe close to the limits of your cargo. If you bring along 4 250 pound boys... you may have no room for extra "stuff" in the yukon though.
> 
> Being within the ratings is one thing...being safe is another. A good weight distributing hitch with sway control is vital, and worth every penny you can spend on it. That will go a long way to making the handling fell secure.
> 
> ...


Thanks! we have an 2001 yukon
[/quote]
Any opinions as to would we be better off towing something smaller. would our gas mileage be better would it be easier to tow something shorter and lighter would it be safer with a TT that is smaller?
[/quote]

Gas mileage wont change. Its all the air you are pushing which kills mpg's. Yeah a smaller TT would obviously be better but I think you are within specs and could make do. If it was a 1500 I'd say no but you mentioned 2500, is it a 6.0 or a 8.1? I pulled the same trailer with a 1500 Silverado and a 5.3 so I guess you'd be better off than I was.
[/quote]

our Yukon is 6.0, 4 wheel drive
so how did you do with the 1500 silverado? Was your truck within towing limits for this trailer?
The dealer told us we would be fine as we were well within the towing limits of our vehicle but being our first time am concerned that it seems like we may be at the limit towing this with our vehicle. And the dealer is just making the sale not driving his family with this vehicle.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

My silverado was rated for 7500lbs. My payload was aprox 1700lbs and GCVWR was 13000lbs and the truck probably weighed 56-5700lbs. It handled it just OK but was lacking in power and suspension. It was at all the limits and I could tell. Your Yukon is superior in every way except wheel base. The specs I'm finding are payload is 2900, towing is 8000 with a 3.73 and 10000 with a 4.10, and GCVWR is 14000 with a 3.73 and 16000 with a 4.10. The curb weight is listed at 5800. Your brakes, transmission, suspension are all up to the task but if you have a 3.73 you will be right at your limits, if not over, depending on cargo and passengers. Your motor is adequate but might leave you wanting more on steep hills. Its a long trailer and with your short wheelbase you'll need a good WDH hitch and sway control. A 3/4 ton truck with a longer wheelbase would be better but many people use a Suburban/Yukon and are very happy. Its kind of a personal choice but I wouldnt tell you to not buy the trailer. If it was a 1500 Yukon I'd say no way. Hope this helps.

Randy


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry, just noticed you had the 2500 Yukon. With that frame, you should be okay to tow with. Like others have mentioned, the 6.0 is going to hurt going up hills, but you should be okay if you're good with going slow. On larger hills, our Yukon XL with the 5.3 would slow to around 45 mph.

Some folks have moved to 4.10 rear ends and that seems to help them out quite a bit. I have a buddy that has a newer Suburban 4X4, 2500 with the 4.10 rear end and he tows a large boat with it. He doesn't get great gas mileage, but he says it tows the boat fine.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wanted to add something else... Seems you're on the right track regarding safety. If I was that close to my tow limits, I'd go with a smaller, lighter trailer. Most folks with a Suburban/Yukon XL already have the vehicle for a reason---hauling kids around was our primary reason. By the time you get the family in the vehicle, add the trailer, gear, propane, a bit of water, stuffed animals, snacks, dvd player, etc. you could be potentially be toting quite a bit of weight and could very well be over your GCVWR.

Personally, I wanted to do everything I could (within reason) to lower my risk. Hence the reason I have the Hensley, a good brake controller, a larger TV, upgraded to 15" tires, etc. Every person is different in their comfort level, so the question you have to ask yourself is how much risk are you willing to assume.


----------

